# Water Heater



## docbucky (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to Outbackers.com and owning a 2006 Outback RS. Moved up from a pop up. Our family love the Outback. However, we purchased the Outback used from a private party and got very little information from the owner. 
My question is about the hot water heater. There are 2 buttons inside, one for LP-hot water and for electric-hot water. Do you turn one on or both? I am assuming if there are electric hookups, just turn on the electric switch. If no hookups, than LP? And if water hook up I would need the water pump turned on too? Any other maintenance needed for the water heater? 
Thanks in advance.
Jim Wentzel
Canyon Lake, CA
06 Outback 21RS


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

docbucky said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to Outbackers.com and owning a 2006 Outback RS. Moved up from a pop up. Our family love the Outback. However, we purchased the Outback used from a private party and got very little information from the owner.
> My question is about the hot water heater. There are 2 buttons inside, one for LP-hot water and for electric-hot water. Do you turn one on or both? I am assuming if there are electric hookups, just turn on the electric switch. If no hookups, than LP? And if water hook up I would need the water pump turned on too? Any other maintenance needed for the water heater?
> Thanks in advance.
> Jim Wentzel
> ...


Try to use the LP as much as you can! In order to use the electric you have to go out and bleed the tank or you could smoke the element. I keep my electric completely turned off and use gas only. LP switch only!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome,

Even when we have electric hookups we use LP for the hot water heater. I think it heats up faster and it really doesn't use too much LP unless you use a lot of hot water.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If we have electric, I leave it on that and then flip on the LP when someone get's in the shower. With both on, the WH keeps up pretty nicely. Otherwise I don't burn the propane though...


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Like Nathan, we use the electric setting when electricity is available and turn the LP on too for quick heat ups or for showers. To answer the second part of your question, when hooked up to the city water connection, you don't need the pump turned on. It's needed when drawing from your water tank


----------



## joesova (Apr 25, 2008)

Also too you may want to check the anode which is located at the bottom of the water heater. If it's an 06 it probably would be in need of replacement by this time. They usually last for a year or two.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Looks like you got your answers already.... Just make sure that there is water in the tank when you use it. There is lots of good advise here, so ask away!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!
*
We haven't had a chance to use our TT yet, but, theres lots of great info here! If you are missing any manuals, etc, you can call Keystone and they will send them to you!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Paul said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to Outbackers.com and owning a 2006 Outback RS. Moved up from a pop up. Our family love the Outback. However, we purchased the Outback used from a private party and got very little information from the owner.
> My question is about the hot water heater. There are 2 buttons inside, one for LP-hot water and for electric-hot water. Do you turn one on or both? I am assuming if there are electric hookups, just turn on the electric switch. If no hookups, than LP? And if water hook up I would need the water pump turned on too? Any other maintenance needed for the water heater?
> Thanks in advance.
> Jim Wentzel
> ...


Try to use the LP as much as you can! In order to use the electric you have to go out and bleed the tank or you could smoke the element. I keep my electric completely turned off and use gas only. LP switch only!
[/quote]

You should always "bleed the tank" no matter which method you use. Bleeding the tank is as simple as opening one of the hot water faucets until all of the air escapes from the line. If electricity is available, we always use it to heat the water, it's free. However, if you need to heat the water faster (ie: taking a shower, washing a bunch of dishes, etc) you can use both the electric and LP. Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your purchase.

I would bet that you have a Atwood water heater. If you can find your model number, this link may be of help --> Atwood Manuals


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Before you use the water heater check that the bypass valve is open or you could damage the water heater. Link to picture of bypass valve. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10106 . James


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy and welcome! I think you'll find lots of good advice here.

I always bleed my hot water heater by using the pressure valve. When you hook up the city water connection, the tank will fill up (I always drain mine). If you open the pressure valve, water will come out when the tank fills up. Just close the valve as soon as water starts coming out and you'll have a "mostly" full tank. This will keep you from burning the tank up when you turn on the hot water heater.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We rarely use the propane for the water heater. Of course we usually camp with hookups so we like to use their electricity. Never had a problem running out of hot water. We don't take LONG HOT showers like at home but we get clean.

As said before the pump is for getting water from the water tank. Not necessary with water hookups.


----------



## docbucky (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, great information!! I was trying to figure it out last night (of course in the dark), and got it working. I think like mentioned in a post above, changing the anode is needed. Also the other information is great to know what others do!
I considered calling the local dealer, which I am sure would be fine, but to get all of your information so quickly through Outbackers.com, was probably more informative and easier than calling the dealer, Thanks again.
Jim


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

As others have said the gas does heat it faster just like in a home unit. However, if you at a campground why not use the electricity at your site. Propane ain't cheap, save it for for you stove and furnace and when your camping with no hookups. ---Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

docbucky said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to Outbackers.com and owning a 2006 Outback RS. Moved up from a pop up. Our family love the Outback. However, we purchased the Outback used from a private party and got very little information from the owner.
> My question is about the hot water heater. There are 2 buttons inside, one for LP-hot water and for electric-hot water. Do you turn one on or both? I am assuming if there are electric hookups, just turn on the electric switch. If no hookups, than LP? And if water hook up I would need the water pump turned on too? Any other maintenance needed for the water heater?
> Thanks in advance.
> Jim Wentzel
> ...


 The only thing I would add is if you does use electric only when you cap make sure the LP stays opperational. I always start up the LP when I set up then after a while turn the electric on and the LP off. Never had an issue with recovery rate. My current camper has a 10 gal capacity so it takes longer for theinitial heat up so thats when the LP and electric together works well.

On a side note. I drain my water heater each time I break camp to save on the weight so when setting up you have to connect the water up and fill the hot tank before you turn it on. It also keeps tha tank cleaner over time with no water in it but not a big deal either way.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

If the electricity is included with the campsite, then we heat the water with it. The electricity is already paid for when you got the site: why not use it? Propane eventually runs out. This is my weird way of thinking. Anyway, regarding the anode, my tank does not have an anode, and yours may not either. It all depends on the material that the tank is made from. Some require the anode, and some don't. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

docbucky said:


> ... However, we purchased the Outback used from a private party and got very little information from the owner.
> ....


Here is a link to the Outbacks customer service page for downloading the owners manual. I printed this, put the pages in plastic sleeves, placed them into a binder, and left in the OB. If needed, surf the appliance manufacturer's website for more info.

My $.02's,
Scott


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Electric. I made it through 30+ days of camping last year without using an entire 33lbs tank of propane. 14 days that were spent on the road and the fridge ran constantly on propane. I don't use my LP unless I have too. If someone needs a shower they wait 15m and the electric has it warm again.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> If we have electric, I leave it on that and then flip on the LP when someone get's in the shower. With both on, the WH keeps up pretty nicely. Otherwise I don't burn the propane though...


X2. I look at it this way - I am paying for the electricity at the campsite for a reason - to use it. If the tank is full, you can run the WH on either LP or electric - or both if you need quick recovery. I've never had a problem with either mode.

Mike


----------

